# Men & Women on the Forum



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Not sure, but the ratio is certainly fantastic if you're a guy!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I only personally know 1 male rider and he used to be in the mounted police. And my brother rides but he doesn't like to.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh come now i know there's atleast _one _guy on here! lol!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know I am not the only one on here but I am the only one so far.......I also have two sons that ride


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a guy rider as well. ride with my wife and daughter. My son has no interest.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

You know, guys really need to realize that horses are a fantastic way to meet women,lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm a guy.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I always find it funny that normally it seems like there are lots more women riders than men, but then when you look at national teams it always seems much more equally spread. Personally I only know two males that ride.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm a girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

*I'm a girl too.*


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

DanceOfTheDead96 said:


> *I'm a girl too.*


HA! I'm not so sure about THAT 
When you're angry, I dont even think you human. I gotta get a snapshot of your face one of these days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Imihsas (Jan 5, 2011)

Depends on the sport. Horseball has a lot more men, dressage more women. (Here at least).

In general, I believe there are more women riders then men, but I've been wrong before


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seems to me that we see a lot more women out trail riding but when we go camping there are men and women


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

To me there are more women that ride but more men who compete as that tends to be the norm with every sport. 
I think this has _alot_ to do with the fact that women usually end up with families & stay home to take care of the kids (or else they're pregnant lol). 
That's why there are typically more business men and male athelites. Men don't have to take any time off/out of training when they have a baby lol.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Bump*


----------

